# 400th Prakash Utsav-Guru Granth Sahib Ji - A Snapshot



## Neutral Singh (Sep 2, 2004)

Baptised Sikhs lead a religious procession at the Golden Temple in Amritsar, India, Saturday, Aug. 28, 2004, during celebrations to mark the 400th anniversary of the installation of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib, the holy book of the Sikhs. The anniversary will be celebrated on Sept. 1. (AP Photo/Aman Sharma) 






Nihangs or Holy Sikh warriors practice Gatka, a traditional martial art, before a procession to mark the 400th year of Guru Granth Sahib (the holy book of Sikhs), at Gurdwara Sant Sar Sahib in the northern Indian city of Chandigarh, August 26, 2004. Sikhs will be celebrating the 400th anniversary of the installation of the Granth Sahib on September 1, 2004. REUTERS/Ajay Verma 





























































A Sikh temple(Gurudwara Rakab Ganj Sahib) is decorated on the eve of the 400th year of Guru Granth Sahib (the holy book of Sikhs), in New Delhi, August 31, 2004. Sikhs will be celebrating the 400th anniversary of the installation of the Granth Sahib on Wednesday. REUTERS/B Mathur


----------



## etinder (Sep 5, 2004)

saaryaan nu 400 saala parkash utsav di lakh lakh wadhaai howe

regards n guru fateh


----------

